# All Animal Campaign (IRC)



## Aeolius (Aug 10, 2003)

I am gauging the interest in a sylvan campaign, where the PCs begin as small forest animals. The campaign will begin with few rules and heavy role-playing, then adopt class, skill, feat, and other rules, as the animals advance. 

   Feel free to take a gander at the preliminary background.

Nature of the Beast


----------



## Crothian (Aug 10, 2003)

That sounds really interesting.  How are you deciding what animlas people will be?  Will they be intelligent animals (I'd assume so).  Will they be able to communicate with each other?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm interested in anything you run, Aeo. 

I was part of your AOL gaming days, as "Superman743" and maybe even "GandalfFax". I was part of your Pennace of the Damned campaign.

So, yeah, totally interested.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 12, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> * I was part of your Pennace of the Damned campaign. *



   Wow! Thanks for the auspicious endorsement, Dave. 

   After some digging, I found the PoD background, which I posted over in the Story Hour Forums HERE


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Aug 24, 2003)

Wow. That sounds really cool. I'd be interested.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 24, 2003)

A game with Sheri?! 

C'mon, Aeo. When is this going down?


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 31, 2003)

If you take a gander at my undersea PbP home page, you'll find a link to my Forums. There is a NoB topic there, for Q&A regarding the campaign. I hope to get more info posted in the next day or two, as well.


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

Any idea on when some character creation information is coming, dude?


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 31, 2003)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Any idea on when some character creation information is coming, dude?




   The game will begin fairly light on rules, i.e playing a raccoon with minimal stats will work just fine. As certain plot devices reveal themselves, we'll incorporate bits and pieces from Savage Species and spells such as Awaken and Reincarnation.

   What sort of animal did you have in mind?


----------



## dave_o (Aug 31, 2003)

A cat, actually.  My only concern is that "Int 2" and "Cha 7" staring me in the face. Low social skills in a roleplay heavy campaign = no good.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Aug 31, 2003)

I believe I had a reserve spot in this game


----------

